# LF 36" Philips Daylight Deluxe flourescent bulb



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is for my kitchen. I like the 6500K colour temperature over the 4100K "kitchen and bath" model. Home depot has 48" 40W model which I also need but not the 36" 30W (home depot used to carry it). I have been at CanTire, Rona, Lowes, Walmart, none of them have 36" daylight or daylight deluxe. Does anyone know any store carries it? Thanks.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

bump. .....


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone?
Doesn't have to be Philips.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's kind of odd...usually on here, people discuss using household tubes for aquariums but in this case, maybe a 10k aquarium one would fit them bill for your house? I was always a fan of Coralife Trichromatic  Visually pleasant...

http://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Trichromatic-100-Super-Daylight/dp/B0002APYZ4


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion however this a bit pricey. I still have 4x 40W and 2x 30W, bright enough for my kitchen I am OK for now. In the worst case (more bulb died) I will go with "professional" 4100K from CanTire.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Do you need Phillips? Rona carries Sylvania 6500k ones in that size for $5.99. You may have missed them because they don't come in boxes. I was just there yesterday, so they definitely still stock them.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Which Rona? I previously used Sylvania.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Whitby. Had at least 50 of them there. 

I swear the 36" Phillips Daylight is endangered at this point. I too have not seen them anywhere lately.


----------

